# Papierausriss



## chriZ (5. April 2003)

Hallo, 

1. Ich habe schon nach Tutorials geguckt
aber nichts wirklich passendes gefunden
nur Einschusslöcher und Plug-Ins.

Ich habe folgendes vor:

Ein Foto soll von der Rückseite her, durchstoßen werden sodass
sich das sich die ausgerissenen Kanten nach außen umwölben.
Wenn möglich soll sich die Kanten so wölben wie das Objekt
das dass Foto durchstößt.

Das beigelegte Foto zeigt
meinen eigenen Versuch... ( mit Abgeflachten Kanten..., und Schlagschatten )

Bitte schreibt mir einen Link zu einem  guten Tutorial,sagt mir wie man so etwas nennt
oder versucht mir so zu helfen

thx im voraus

mfg chriZ


----------



## pReya (6. April 2003)

Muss es ein bestimmtes Foto sein oder isses egal ?? wenn's egal ist, könnt ich mal 'n altes foto für dich opfern und einscannen


----------



## chriZ (6. April 2003)

Ja das ist eigentlich egal ich will nur das System wissen wie man so etwas macht, wäre nett.


----------



## ephiance (6. April 2003)

zerreissen und scannen oder in ps pixeln


----------



## chriZ (7. April 2003)

ich wollte das schon in ps machen und nicht so..!! 
weiß das denn hier niemand?


----------



## PEZ (7. April 2003)

naja... warum willst dus denn nicht einscannen??? sicher kann man das auch so machen aber es ist nicht mit ein paar filtern getan... (obwohl ich glaube es gibt auch einen extra filter der sowas macht... aber das sieht dann auch nicht echt aus) 
wenn du es denoch in photoshop machen willst.. ist handarbeit gefragt.. anders geht es nicht... zumindest nicht überzeugend... wenn du es einscannst hast du auch eine echte reisslinie... du musst ja nicht das originalfoto nehmen...nimm einpapier das sich gut reissen lässt... in photoshop ausschneiden und dran basteln... geht schnell und sieht gut aus...


----------



## caesar (8. April 2003)

leola13 hat das schon mal gepostet!

http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/newspaper.html

grenzgeniale tutorials - danke an gurusnetwork - danke an leola13!


/caesar_


----------



## PEZ (8. April 2003)

räusper... das tut ist supie.. hab ich auch schon gesehen... aber passt leider nicht ganz zum thema oder???

@caesar


----------



## Leola13 (8. April 2003)

@ PEZ
       Stimmt !

ich wollte schon meine bankverbindung posten zwecks dankesgaben,

aber irgendetwas hat da nicht gestimmt !!!   


PS wenn er es durchstoßen will passt es nicht => Loch mittig

   aber seitlich und das tut abwandeln sollte klappen


----------



## PEZ (8. April 2003)

HUUUCH *G* das hat ja drei seiten... *g* hab ich gar nicht gesehen... 
ja dann...ich nehm alles zurück... *g*

allerdings muss ich noch was anmerken was nicht echt aussieht am endergebnis... (nur konstruktiv gemeint)
1. ein zeitungspapier reisst sich mit der laufrichtung des papiers anders als gegen.. d.h. es gibt eine "rauhe kannte" (hier übrigens meiner meinung zu rauh) und eine fast gerade kannte... einfach mal testen...
2. der schatten ist viel zu dunkel...und das tesa sieht auch nicht so richtig echt aus (beschwer) 

so genug gemeckert *michselberhau*  wie gesagt ich find das tutorial sehr gut. hab auch mal versucht ne zeitung nachzubauen ... ist nicht gerade einfach... also supi dingelsche ;-)

gruss PEZ
(die bankverbindung kannst du ja nochmal versuchen zu posten... *G* mal sehen was sich damit machen lässt )


----------



## caesar (9. April 2003)

mit etwas kreativität kannst du aus diesem tut schon was brauchbares zaubern!!! und das thesa brauchst eh nicht verwenden 


@leola13
vielleicht tut sich da eine kleine marktlücke auf. für jedes gefundene tut zuerst kohle verlangen und nach der überweisung posten   

/caesar_


----------



## Mythos007 (9. April 2003)

gute idee - dies wird bei der v4 von tutorials
absofort so sein !


----------



## chriZ (9. April 2003)

Ich glaube ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt ich will es nicht zerrissen haben ( das weiß ich auch wie das geht ) Nein ich will in der mitte einen Ausriss der sich nach außen wölbt wo ein objekt rausspringt.


----------



## PEZ (9. April 2003)

ahhhhh ich glaub ich weiss was du meinst... sowas wie... jemand springt durch eine papierwand... sowas in die richtung??? das papier fleddert so nach aussen weg..?


----------



## chriZ (11. April 2003)

jaaaa,  genau das mein ich  Kennt da jemand ein Tut?


----------

